
The key to unlocking a glacier’s past is a chainsaw and some quantum mechanics - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/dating-glaciers-using-chainsaws-argon-and-quantum-physics/
======
Zenst
Brilliant title and of all the titles that you would expect to be clickbait,
it is not, and makes perfect sense once the article is read.

